# 滚了个滚儿



## gohby

我在一本故事书里看到这个句子：“小狗打了个喷嚏，又在院子里滚了两个*滚儿*。”

“滚” 可以成为名词吗？为什么“滚”后有一个“儿”？


----------



## NewAmerica

这是动词名词化（或名物化）现象。第一个滚是动词，当这个动词放在宾语位置上，就实现了从动词向名词的转化。加“儿”是名词的儿化，在中国某些区域使用时可以让语气显得更加亲切。

这种转化涉及语义或句法方面的偏重，学术上有一定争议。*你可以简单地认为第一个滚是动词，第二个滚是名词。*


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

类似于画了个画儿
Draw a drawing


----------



## gohby

NewAmerica said:


> 加“儿”是名词的儿化，在中国某些区域使用时可以让语气显得更加亲切。




谢谢两位的见解！

那么名词儿化是标准汉语吗？在新加坡这种用法极少，所以本人没有儿化方面的语感，也很难确切地了解儿化的用法。除了使语气显得更加亲切之外，还有其他用途吗？


----------



## SuperXW

gohby said:


> 谢谢两位的见解！
> 
> 那么名词儿化是标准汉语吗？在新加坡这种用法极少，所以本人没有儿化方面的语感，也很难确切地了解儿化的用法。除了使语气显得更加亲切之外，还有其他用途吗？


儿化是区域性口语特征。除了极个别词语儿化在所有汉语地区有普遍性以外，大多数儿化都不是必须要加的。
北方多数省份“打滚儿”是一定会加上儿化音的，也没有什么亲切不亲切的。不加也能听懂，但明显不是当地人。


----------



## fyl

北方方言中儿化非常常见。儿化是汉语诸多小称后缀的一种。
标准汉语以北京话为基础，所以也是有儿化的，但是相对于北方话口语较少。普通话中规定有些词必须儿化，有的词可以儿化。

儿化的作用，比较容易想到的有：
1. 区别词义（比如“画画儿”，第一个“画”是动词，第二个是名词；再比如这里的“滚”；还有白面：面粉 vs 白面儿：毒品；儿化的也不一定是名词，比如早点：早餐 vs 早点儿：提前一些；等等）
2. 表示“小”或者“鄙视”（老刘 vs 小刘儿；秦桧儿）
3. 押韵（-i，-ei，-en等儿化后是同韵，比较容易押韵，曲艺中常见）

儿化虽有大致的规律（小的、口语的经常儿化，大的、书面的不儿化），但不是绝对的，特殊情况估计比正常情况还要多，要完全掌握北方话的儿化非常困难。我的建议在不要使用任何“规律”来推测，只要不儿化读起来是通顺的就不要儿化。


----------



## NewAmerica

SuperXW said:


> 北方多数省份“打滚儿”是一定会加上儿化音的，*也没有什么亲切不亲切的*。不加也能听懂，*但明显不是当地人*。



  哪为何在中国某些区域要称当地人为“乡亲”？为何中国文学家们要描述“听到熟悉的乡音，感到分外的亲切”？ 儿化现象有很强的乡土特征，这“乡里乡亲”之音，真正的乡亲们听着自然分外亲切；对那些漂泊不归、乡土观念严重淡化的人，确实没有什么亲切不亲切的感觉了。

试看下面三例，儿化后亲切感明显增强：

  （1）我的媳妇
        ===>>> 我的媳妇儿
  （2）我的车
       ===>>> 我的车儿
   （3）我种的花
       ===>>>我种的花儿


----------



## NewAmerica

gohby said:


> 谢谢两位的见解！
> 
> 那么名词儿化是标准汉语吗？在新加坡这种用法极少，所以本人没有儿化方面的语感，也很难确切地了解儿化的用法。除了使语气显得更加亲切之外，还有其他用途吗？



fyl已经解释得很好，我就不再赘述了。


----------



## SuperXW

NewAmerica said:


> 哪为何在中国某些区域要称当地人为“乡亲”？为何中国文学家们要描述“听到熟悉的乡音，感到分外的亲切”？ 儿化现象有很强的乡土特征，这“乡里乡亲”之音，真正的乡亲们听着自然分外亲切；对那些漂泊不归、乡土观念严重淡化的人，确实没有什么亲切不亲切的感觉了。


任何人听到乡音都感到亲切，并不是说“为了亲切而加儿化音”，也不是说“只要加了儿化音这个词就能变得亲切”。
儿化音的实际作用，fyl总结了。
做以上说明，以免楼主误解。
如果跟你扯远一点，应该说：对漂泊在外的人来说，乡音更容易让他们感到亲切。一直都在家乡没出去过的人反而不会觉得了。


----------



## NewAmerica

SuperXW said:


> 如果跟你扯远一点，应该说：对漂泊在外的人来说，乡音更容易让他们感到亲切。一直都在家乡没出去过的人反而不会觉得了。



我说的是“*漂泊不归*、*乡土观念严重淡化*”，你偷换概念了吧?


----------



## NewAmerica

SuperXW said:


> *任何人*听到乡音都感到亲切。


 
  否。有多少人离开他们的贫困落后、愚昧野蛮的家乡之后不再回来？他们誓愿在外开辟新的天地，永远不想听到所谓的“乡音”，那只会让他们联想到狭獈、痛苦与黑暗。


----------



## NewAmerica

SuperXW said:


> 儿化音的实际作用，fyl总结了。



  他的“总结”涵盖了我举的三个例子了吗？他只是作了部分说明。



> *  试看下面三例，儿化后亲切感明显增强：
> 
> （1）我的媳妇
> ===>>> 我的媳妇儿
> （2）我的车
> ===>>> 我的车儿
> （3）我种的花
> ===>>>我种的花儿*


----------



## SuperXW

NewAmerica said:


> 试看下面三例，儿化后亲切感明显增强：
> 
> （1）我的媳妇
> ===>>> 我的媳妇儿
> （2）我的车
> ===>>> 我的车儿
> （3）我种的花
> ===>>>我种的花儿


“我的车儿”我没听过这种儿化音的用法，不能评论。
“媳妇儿”这词比较复杂。由于在某些方言中，带儿化音的“媳妇儿”只表示“妻子”，这种含义自然会给讲话者带来一种亲切感。
但不知是否当地人凡是讲到“妻子”都会加儿化音？比如会不会说“小张那媳妇儿有毛病！”如果会这样说，自然证明了儿化音与亲切与否无关。
“花”与“花儿”，至少在我长大的环境中，与亲切并无关联。正式场合倾向于不带儿化音，口语中倾向于带儿化音，仅此而已。
小朋友表演时会说：“我有一朵美丽的小红花。”大人吵架时会说：“你那些破花儿值什么钱？”这些都是反例。

总而言之，我虽不能确定“儿”百分之百与“亲切”无关，但至少绝大部分情况下，是无关的。比如fyl列举的“白面儿”或“白粉儿”，还有表示“小”或“鄙视”的，这些用法都与“亲切”相差太远。


----------



## NewAmerica

SuperXW said:


> 小朋友表演时会说：“我有一朵美丽的小红花。”大人吵架时会说：“你那些破花儿值什么钱？”这些都是反例。



   这种所谓“反例”恰恰正是以狎昵形式出现的儿化表达（狎昵即指亲切、亲近而狎亵）。正因为大人对小朋友有自然的亲切亲近感，才会在斥责时用绵软的“破花儿”词汇，而不是使用“破花”“破鞋”这类生硬词语。


----------



## NewAmerica

SuperXW said:


> 总而言之，我虽不能确定“儿”百分之百与“亲切”无关，但至少绝大部分情况下，是无关的。*比如fyl列举的“白面儿”或“白粉儿”*，还有表示“小”或“鄙视”的，*这些用法都与“亲切”相差太远*。



   这些都是乡土词汇，都是乡里乡亲惯用的，怎么没有亲近（亲切）感？中国人的乡土观念根深蒂固，相当排外，绝不容低估。你估计把这里的”亲切“误解成国家领袖对民众的嘘寒问暖了。


----------

